# 595 E-Post weight



## ugly_steve (Nov 17, 2007)

I just picked up a 595 Ultra, and have to say that I was suprised at the weight of the E-Post. Are there any options out that will shave some grams?


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info...*

About 200 grams,according to a weight weenies posting.


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=37618&highlight=epost


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

R5 E-post is listed at 196 grams. It is pricey though. The weight is totally on par with other posts that don't have elamosters and the range of adjust ability as the E-post.


----------



## bikerneil (Nov 3, 2007)

What if you removed one of the sections that inserts in to the downtube? You could shorten the bolt so it still compresses the other 2 pieces. This eliminates some weight. 

I say this because my LBS did this on my bike. I have a medium frame and the seat had to be lowered consdierably. This is the only way it would work, otherwise it was too long to fully seat. I had a gap of few mm's. This gap went away when the one section was removed and the seat was fully inserted. They shortened the bolt and it worked. In the process I lost a number of grams!


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

That may void the warranty and is not worth the weigh reduction in my mind.


----------



## ethanweiss90 (Aug 14, 2006)

Go to the bathroom before you ride. That'll shave some weight.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

ugly_steve said:


> I just picked up a 595 Ultra, and have to say that I was suprised at the weight of the E-Post. Are there any options out that will shave some grams?


How much does the frame weigh?


----------

